# San Miguel Question



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

For many things, a domestic version is different than the export version. But not all products are like that. In North America, some beers are like this.

Can anyone verify and confirm if there is a difference between domestic San Miguel, and the export versions available in the states? 

Just curious.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

yakc130 said:


> For many things, a domestic version is different than the export version. But not all products are like that. In North America, some beers are like this.
> 
> Can anyone verify and confirm if there is a difference between domestic San Miguel, and the export versions available in the states?
> 
> Just curious.


The sam mig we see in the UK comes from Sam Mig Spain so I would expect it to taste slightly different just from using different water.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

I personally don't like the Sam Miguel import in the US. Also don't like the $13 a 6 pack price whis is ridiculous for any beer imo. Maybe if it was $5 or $6 I'd tolerate it.


----------



## freebiefan (Nov 11, 2020)

Sam Mig originated in Spain and sometimes around WW2 they gave a franchise to San Mig Philippines. 
San Mig in Spain is very different to San Mig here. Much better taste, flavour and strength as I reacll.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

freebiefan said:


> Sam Mig originated in Spain and sometimes around WW2 they gave a franchise to San Mig Philippines.
> San Mig in Spain is very different to San Mig here. Much better taste, flavour and strength as I reacll.


I think you will find its the other way around, Sam Mig Philippines 1890 licensed San Mig Spain in 1946.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

freebiefan said:


> Sam Mig originated in Spain and sometimes around WW2 they gave a franchise to San Mig Philippines.
> San Mig in Spain is very different to San Mig here. Much better taste, flavour and strength as I reacll.


San Miguel beer originated in Manila in 1890 and was allowed to be brewed in Spain in 1953. Extract from Wikipedia: "In 1953, Soriano signed the "Manila Agreement" which allowed the Spanish company La Segarra S.A. to brew and sell San Miguel Beer in Spain. This company, renamed "San Miguel, Fábricas de Cerveza y Malta" (now Mahou-San Miguel Group) in 1957, was a separate, independent company that had exclusive rights to use the San Miguel brand in Europe.[5] "

Chuck


----------



## Aarabhi22 (Mar 23, 2021)

Gary D said:


> I think you will find its the other way around, Sam Mig Philippines 1890 licensed San Mig Spain in 1946.



agree


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

Im not a beer lover prefer Cider, but no cider avail here only Magners which is R......sh
I drink San migs apple beer and Red Horse which i like, tried Corona but did not like it


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Sam Mig apple is my favourite also, I will have a Red Horse if I'm feeling brave but it needed to be very chilled.


----------



## freebiefan (Nov 11, 2020)

I stand well corrected.. my error... I knew it was franchisded by one to the other.. good correction there sir.


bidrod said:


> San Miguel beer originated in Manila in 1890 and was allowed to be brewed in Spain in 1953. Extract from Wikipedia: "In 1953, Soriano signed the "Manila Agreement" which allowed the Spanish company La Segarra S.A. to brew and sell San Miguel Beer in Spain. This company, renamed "San Miguel, Fábricas de Cerveza y Malta" (now Mahou-San Miguel Group) in 1957, was a separate, independent company that had exclusive rights to use the San Miguel brand in Europe.[5] "
> 
> Chuck


----------



## Aarabhi22 (Mar 23, 2021)

Gary D said:


> Sam Mig apple is my favourite also, I will have a Red Horse if I'm feeling brave but it needed to be very chilled.





right


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

I drink coke so no matter where I buy the drink, it is COKE. I don't have to worry about the flavor. hahahahha Maybe you guys needs to switch to coke and leave the alcoholic drinks alone. 

art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

art1946 said:


> I drink coke so no matter where I buy the drink, it is COKE. I don't have to worry about the flavor. hahahahha Maybe you guys needs to switch to coke and leave the alcoholic drinks alone.
> 
> art


I believe coke is made from syrup supplied from head office the world over but it does change in taste, European coke is sweatened with sugar whereas US coke contains a lot of corn syrup. In the UK I drink Pepsi because its a sweater taste than Coke but in tbe Philippines its the other way around where I prefer Coke to Pepsi.


----------



## Darmah_sd (Aug 1, 2013)

Yeah. I was going to say that the Coke in the Philippines is sweeter than the Coke in New Zealand. They seem to put extra sugar in everything in the Philippines. That and Salt.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

I enjoy Coke in the PI, tastes terrible to me in the US. Tried one again last week, one sip and I was out.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Hey Gary D

I need to explain. hahahaha I don't drink sweeten drinks. I am a diabetic. I only drink diet coke. I find most taste the same no matter where I am at. The only difference in the taste is from the fountain drinks even though it is a diet drink. I don't know why.

Art


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

art1946 said:


> Hey Gary D
> 
> I need to explain. hahahaha I don't drink sweeten drinks. I am a diabetic. I only drink diet coke. I find most taste the same no matter where I am at. The only difference in the taste is from the fountain drinks even though it is a diet drink. I don't know why.
> 
> Art


I should have been more specific, I was comparing Pepsi max with coke zero as I 'm also type 2. One pet peeve is that in the land of diabetes often the sugarfree varieties from the fountains are no stock sir.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Gary D

I hate coke zero. Terrible taste/ I stick with the regular diet coke. hahahahha

art


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Darmah_sd said:


> Yeah. I was going to say that the Coke in the Philippines is sweeter than the Coke in New Zealand. They seem to put extra sugar in everything in the Philippines. That and Salt.


Welcome to the forum, agree 100% on sugar and salt, we don't buy bread here, too sweet, bake our own. over the last 9 years I have slowly weened the better half off the salt and sugar in cooking but can't stop the turnips/cucumbers drowned in vinegar salt and chilli.
Back on topic, San Mig beer is good,,,,,, and well priced but I've never seen it in Oz so can't compare. The last 12 months I have stopped buying JD, hard to find and yes expensive, now tend to indulge in a San Mig premium gin at AU 4 or 5 bucks a bottle. The odd bottle of overpriced Aussie wine now and again. Go Philippines.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

